# Craftsman Table Saw new 3 hp motor...



## geowhiz1 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have an older Craftsman 10" belt drive table saw from the late 70s that I bought right out of college. The 1 hp rated motor is weak even with a link belt. Northern Tool has a 3 hp woodworking motor, single phase that I would like to use in its place. The RPMs are the same, but I'm wondering if the weight of this new motor will be too much for the Craftsman. Has anyone else done this or have better suggestions.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Doesn't sound very feasible. How much is the motor I'm thinking you could buy a new saw by the time you add up the motor and labor and you don't even know if it will work.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That question gets asked alot, and is something I'd be concerned about. The trunnion system, bearings, and pulleys were not designed for the added weight and torque of a true 3hp motor. Check out the dual and triple belt drives of real 3hp cabinet saws. You'd need 220v for a true 3hp motor too. The most I'd go is 1-3/4hp to 2hp....you might need 220v for a true 2hp motor. 

3hp cabinet saw:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The biggest motor for that saw is 1 1/2HP*

But I broke that rule and put a 2 HP 220v Baldor on mine for a short time. It was scary powerful  and I went back to 1 HP before I parted it out after 50 years of service. The added weight will not be useful, possibly harmful, nor will the extra HP be necessary. JMO  bill


----------

